# BRP at the 1/18th scale nats in CT



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good luck to all those at the 1/18th scale nats that are not running BRP cars, You will need it  
Have a good time up there BRP racers remember it's all about FUN.
Go get them SG1, Zoom, Microracer, Matian710 :thumbsup: 
Here is a link to RC madness If you click on video in center of page You can watch only trouble is it updates like every 2 seconds maybe it will change for the race http://www.rcmadness.com/500_Webcam.asp

You can also go to there results page and see how the guys are doing.
Also running is John from team scream and Mark Smyka that just won the indoor champs.
SG1 said John was testing with 6 cells and brushless and was faster than the 19 turn touring cars  
Maybe We should try 6 cell on Freddies road course :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Brp Sc-18v2m*

Thanks Bud! I will try to update you guys throughout the weekend. 

On the web cam Sunday - look for the green BRP shirts!

6 cell brushless at Freddies! I can barely keep it on the track with 4 cells!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro>>> Your not on the road yet ??????????


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm sittin here trying to figure out how to get 2 more cells in my brushless.  :woohoo: Can you say piggyback-saddlepack 3 times real fast. I hope I get a chance to catch a couple of winks before I leave at 3:30 to 4:00am.(Depends on how many times I hit the snooze button) :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like there starting to arrive at the track !!! Wish camera was real time.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro called SG1 is faster with his stock class car that the Scalpels with brushless


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

so its just a camera in the air with no sound ? oh well !! good luck bret !!! how many cars did he take there bud ??


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Bud,
Do you know if the BRP chassis will be run with the Scalpel's? What motors and number of cells? I couldn't find any rules for the classes.

AEracer


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - SG1 is fast with both the stock and brushless. Bret, ZOOOM, and I are looking good. 

SG1 - needs 3 sets of blue rear tires, 2 rear pod plates, and 500 SC-18V2M kits tomorrow.  

GO TEAM GREEN!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

aeracer said:


> Bud,
> Do you know if the BRP chassis will be run with the Scalpel's? What motors and number of cells? I couldn't find any rules for the classes.
> 
> AEracer


We are running with the scalpel's with a hand out motor (Associated super 370 motor #21210)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If they want kits guess they will have to wait


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sorry need them by Sunday - everybody wants one


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

:woohoo: BRPs RULE BABY!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

SG1 - Tip #1 - Paragon
Smyka - running both stock and mod BRP - thanking Santa for his early gift.
SG1 - Tip #2 - Build your car on the way to the track - keeping the dome light on for hours.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

briano_72 said:


> so its just a camera in the air with no sound ? oh well !! good luck bret !!! how many cars did he take there bud ??


Bret has only 4 of his fleet of 50.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great Video is updating very slow and there J lap does not work  Well J lap never worked !!!!

Maybe the BRP cars were too fast for it :lol:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I seen Brett lining up someones car !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro called > SG1 is TQ in both classes by 1 lap. Mark S is second in stock. John had some trouble with a battery?? Micro is about mid pack in A and also Brett. It was hard to hear him. I guess madness does not use J lap I can't get it to come up and half the time the video does not work. Maybe I should hop in the car and drive there to watch!! NOT  I hope all the BRP guys can make the A :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Bud,
Keep us informed, how about a A main line up when available.
Video is horrible! Would rather have a on line update from their webb site.

Mike Clark


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I wish the J lap was working. Will try to keep informed.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well I got a call from Microracer. In Mod SG1 is TQ I think by 1 lap. Mark s is 2nd, John C from team scream is 3rd and Brett Matian710 is 10th.

Wayne ( SG1 ) Had the fastest laps of the event and He is one lap faster than the 4WD 6 cell cars. :woohoo: 
In stock TQ is Mark Smyka first race He ever ran a BRP car He even has not paid for it yet. SG1 is second, He didn't have his diff set right for the last run. 3rd is Team Screams John C then 3 Scalpel's I believe Miro said one or two were from Europe factory drivers Brett is 7th, Micro is 8th. Zoom did a good job of sandbaging and is first in the B He wants the Trophy and prizes.
Funny thing is RC driver is the big sponsor of the race and there last issue had a special listing like 80 micros and mini's BRP cars were not included. I told the Guys to tell the mag that BRP cars have only been around for 13 years  
Hope they can hang in there and take the main wins.
Good job Guy's :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They has some of the heats posted http://www.rcmadness.com/350_JLap.asp


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BUD,LOOKS LIKE YOUR PHONE WILL BE RINGING LIKE CRAZY ON MONDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I dought that  but You never know.

The shop had 10 SC18V2M kits in stock and I guess there is only one left :thumbsup:
Maybe RC Driver will buy it :freak:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THE HEADLINES ON MONDAY WILL READ... BRP TAKES OVER THE RC WORLD!!!!! :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud why didn't you go to this race??


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The mains are posted. I wonder when they start. Our boys are doing great so far. Go BRP!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud and Freddiie>>>when are we going to bring 1/18 scale on road and oval 2/3 days to northeast ohio where the major races happen??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud why didn't you go to this race??


No $$$$ !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dec 8th Freddies hobbies 1/18th worlds  

Micro said the team assoicated guys that are there had never seen a 1/18th scale car as fast as Waynes !!!!!!!!!! They should come and see them on the oval


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well hear is what I got. Stock Mark S won 2nd Wanye after blowing a speed control on the line. John C was 4th Brett was 5th and Micro was 8th.

In Mod Wayne TQ and won John C was 3rd I don't know about Mark S maybe 2nd and Brett was 6th

Good job BRP guy's :thumbsup: 
Maybe Micro will have more updates when they get home.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MARK S. WAS 8th AND DNF......WAY TO GO BRPers!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

SG1 is my hero!!!!!! I guess that makes up for the crappy main at the champs

Congrates to the rest of the crew. I am still stuck in WI. We had 4 inches of snow and one inch of ice rain. Many trees fell around here. I was pretty cool to see about a half inch of ice on each branch.
Tang


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, I made it home alright. I hope the other guys made it ok!! I came back I-80 with borderline conditions the whole way. They were coming back I-90(but if they used Zoooom's navigation system they may have gone all the way around the other side of the lake) :drunk: and they said it was worse to the north. What a great race! I had a blast! :woohoo: I think there was right around 120 entries. They had great doorprizes(I even one a BRP prize pack ) Thank's Bud! :thumbsup: I think most everybody racing got door prizes that covered their entry fees. Thank's for the "other" brand esc sg1, I really appreciate it. I guess now I can put a brushless in my figure-8 car. :devil: I had a lot better weekend than I could have ever dreamed I would. I can't wait to go back next year. Well, gotta go unload the car and some sleep.  :wave: Bud, Smyka was nice enough to list BRP as one of his sponsors!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Team Ohio*

Chris, Wayne and I made it home late last night. Weather was an icy - snow - rain mix with lots of wind! We got in around 1:30 AM.

Each Ohio BRP team member took home a trophy! Wayne was fast in both stock and Mod. Bad luck in the stock 3rd qualifier (diff was way loose) and A Main (ESC died) prevented him from the TQ and win. Wayne was the man in Mod fast and IN CONTROL TQ and A Main win!!!!!

Bret was in the groove! Congrats to his great finish in the stock A Main. It took him all weekend to get the brushless under control - still lots of power on a smaller track.

Chris - Nice job on 2nd in the B Main! 

Not running a road course in a long time showed. I think I had the speed and car to do better, but sucked it up .

The track was car friendly, and fun. The strait was a little narrow, but we are used to the big gate. 

I must say the guys we were racing against were very good drivers. The castle and Axel team drivers were fast, and I did not see one Scalpel break on the track. I was talking to one of the local fast guys, and he told me that it took about 6 months to get the car working, and flush out the weak parts. I told him my car was what you get in the box!

BRP was the "surprise" of the race. Lots of talk about how smooth they looked on the track, and how fun to drive. 

Their was talk of a Micro National 1/18th scale oval race


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm glad you guys made it home alright. I was just looking at the results of the pancar open a-main and I probably missed a top 5 finish by .09 seconds. I finished at 25/5.00.090 and the 5th place finisher finished at 26/5.17+. It took him over 17 sec. to finish his 26 lap. Bummer!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm still tired... Micro had a good summary! There were 2 key things that helped us...
1, blue rears
2, paragon!!
Without those my mod car was crazy!! I put those on and ran the fastest run out of every class there! The brushless and lipo powered 4wd cars went 31 5:07, I had 31 5:03 and got marshalled once! There were many team scalpel guys looking at our stuff. Our cars were deffinately the smoothest there. 
Time to back to bed 
Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

GOOD JOB GUY'S !!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

trophy's


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Way to go guys!! Sounded like fun. Micro - Nice trophy!!

I've been wondering how those blue rears would work. :thumbsup:

If not for the brp, I wouldn't be racing rc!! Cool little cars.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Blue rear are the kit Med foam they have more traction than others. It sounded like the CT track was down on bite. Maybe because they run alot of rubber tires classes.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

That's true.. there was no traction! Cars were very loose and pushed. Had to find a set up to get traction and stearing.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

A Couple of questions

1) How long does it take SG1 to build 2 complete cars?
answer - 375 Miles, in the dark with the dome light on

2) What current BRP racer is a former professional soccer player?
answer - THE ONE, THE ONLY MICRO RACER!!!! year-1993 team-The Crunch, I think

Hey Micro and Brett: I found a web site that has those very important power tools that you needed this weekend. I think the brand name is DeWalt. PM me for details


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

ZOOOOM said:


> A Couple of questions
> 
> 1) How long does it take SG1 to build 2 complete cars?
> answer - 375 Miles, in the dark with the dome light on
> ...


1) How long did it take him to build the Porsche on the way home? As for the website. You go ahead and try them out for us and let us know which ones work best!!!!  :freak: :woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Blue rear are the kit Med foam they have more traction than others. It sounded like the CT track was down on bite. Maybe because they run alot of rubber tires classes.


Tell us - More than green & less than purple??? My kit had purple rears, but I see the previous kits were blue. 

Better bring some Sat. I need some in my pit box anyway.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I ran the same set up on my stock car that I ran at Freddie's. Purple rears and double orange fronts and Niftec. The car is an out of the box racer kit that has never seen a tweek board. Only thing I've done to it since I built it is clean and lube it. I had the same set up on the open car and with a 6800 motor set on all the lowest settings. It was more than a handfull. Get slightly off the groove and it would lose the rear end. Wayne lent me some paragon(I had a brand new can at home) on Sunday and set the max throttle setting on my transmitter to 84% and added 4t to the pinion the difference was night and day. I could at least then get a few good laps in in a row before a brain fart. I was worrying more about getting in Wayne and Mark's way than my line. I think I'm going to set up a open car with a brushed motor for next year. It was nice to get on a tight challenging road course for a change.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You have to be a "BRP Team Driver"  to have access to the wide blue rear tires. I only know of 4 pair in existence....


----------



## dalejr828 (Apr 1, 2005)

i would just like to thank evyone for making the weekend a blast, myself and two of my friends have only been to RCmadness a few times and the three of us are normally oval racers so we kinda went in there blind with the whole right turn thing, we really missed the set-ups at first but had lots of help from other races and started to get things fig. out. we are planing on coming down in jan. for the off road ROC race and again in mach for the off road nats. i would just once again like to thank everyone for make the small trip from upstate NY worth it in just the knoledge we picked up from everyone

-Kyle


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> You have to be a "BRP Team Driver"  to have access to the wide blue rear tires. I only know of 4 pair in existence....



And they are in 'Bama .


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
WOW, what a great weekend of racing & fun! People from Cali and Canada and all across the land came out for the inaugural Micro On Road Nationals and were NOT disappointed. 
First, let me say thanks to all the great sponsors who helped make this event happen:
R/C Driver - Greg is one of the best guys on the planet and is ALWAYS good to his word
Team Associated – Tony and everyone at AE are just the best and came through again
Reedy- Donated the motors so the stock class did not have an increased fee to enter
RC America / X-Ray – Thanks for the cool prizes
Castle Creations – Joe provided endless support all weekend and is just flippin awesome
Team Scream – John is a long time supporter and makes some of the best packs on the market
Apogee Packs – Bill makes some of the best lithium packs on the market and sent us prizes NEXT day air!
Psycho Cells – Tim is a great guy and has some cool Scalpel ideas!!
Atomic Mods.com –Class and Messy pit sponsors and just great people
HPI Racing – GET WELL Rodney! Even with his injury Colin got us prizes ASAP
Exotek – This is the future of RC! SOME great new stuff in the works!
Competition X - Again, Tony Phalen is the man. And her sponsored the best paint competition!
New Wave Cells – Great packs
BRP Racing – Bud wanted to make it but just could not. His cars still won!!!
YourMicro.com – Another quality long time supporter
MaxAmps – Great guys and packs
HiTec – Mike always hooks us up with GREAT prizes
Atomic RC – Great stuff
G & F Racing – Get better Frankie… We missed you and your dad
Robitronic - They sent THREE kits! Nuff said
Tamiya USA - Also sent THREE KITS
Novak – Charlie always hooks us up
Checkpoint – TC1030 Charger door prize!!
J Concepts – Certs for cool bodies
These sponsors helped us make this event happen and donated the boat load of prizes that we gave away. 

As for cool stuff
Zack Barry was racing the soon to be released X-Ray M18T Pro. They got it on Thursday threw it together and were able to qualify 2nd and with luck won the A-Main
The Tek18R chassis Tony Phalen was the BOMB!!! I want one. His 18R was like a touring car!
The Exotek M18 R3 chassis. The results speak for themselves!
Micro Man! You rock dude. Nice paint and you are Recoil champ! Wesley, SEND ME AN EMAIL. Need to talk. [email protected]
Tim from Psycho cells has some cool ideas for the scalpel
John from Team Scream has some ULTRA HOT 1500 cells on the way!!!
And way too much more to remember!

I will try to get pics soon.
If I forgot you… I did not mean it!
Email me if you have questions….
Dean 
[email protected]
1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats… Last weekend of March 2008 is next!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote>>>>>>>Bud wanted to make it his cars still won.Put down the scalpel and start racing the BRP 18SCV2M fellas!!!


----------

